# Cayenne pepper still working for headaches!



## fffarmergirl

Just wanted to let everybody know that I've been doing the cayenne pepper cure for sinus and migraine headaches for a couple of months now and it's still working! I've put it through a lot of tests - turning the compost pile, cutting firewood, going for walks in the woods, camping . . . . . Thank God I finally found a cure after 40+ years of the headaches. I guess I had the headaches before I could even talk.

I'm just having 1/2 tsp in my coffee every morning. I was also taking two cayenne capsules daily, but that had terrible results. I guess it was a blessing in disguise because I now have a very good surgeon, GI specialist and a tentative diagnosis of Crohns disease (been suffering undiagnosed for years) . . . . . . . the lesson I've learned is that it's better to actually eat/drink the cayenne and let my mouth feel the burn so that my stomach and digestive system will be prepared for what's coming down the pipe.


----------



## Becka03

so you are putting the dried powder in your coffee?
I am very interested in how you are doing this and what exactly you are using


----------



## sss3

Me, too.


----------



## Sonshine

Me three. Everyone in my family suffers with sinus and allergy problems.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Me four. David is suffering from sinus, allergies and migraines. (Migraines from my side of the family as I suffered ALL MY LIFE with "cluster migraines"...24/7 for 3 weeks at a time, having relieve from them only one week out of every single month. After minopause, they went away for the most part, though occasionally I have one that might last a day at most.)


----------



## Narshalla

I just flunked off of another migraine medication this past weekend -- I couldn't take the side effects.

I'll try this, starting soon . . . at lunch, actually. If it works, wonderful. If not, well, I can't imagine that it will be any worse than the side effects of the last drug.


----------



## motdaugrnds

It sounds as though your migraines are coming from your sinuses and the hot pepper going up into your nasal cavities relieves them and deters your migraines. We're going to try this. Thanks


----------



## fffarmergirl

I'm just putting 1/2tsp of dried powder in my coffee every morning! On the rare occasions I start to feel one coming on now, I put another 1/2tsp in a pint of chicken broth later in the day!


----------



## Guest

I do the same thing for my knees.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am SO going to start this tomorrow!!


----------



## sss3

How long before you could tell a difference?


----------



## rideatrail

I have used "COOL CAYENNE" For brusies, is it possible to use it for this, advantage is no heat or burn, purchased the "Cool" at health food stores,


----------



## fffarmergirl

Sandra, I started noticing a difference the first day, and the headaches slowed down immediately. At first I was frequently needing to take a second "dose" later in the day. Now I very rarely have to.

One thing I immediately noticed was that, if I did get a headache that wasn't completely fixed by drinking a second dose of cayenne, Tylenol worked. Tylenol never worked for my headaches before.

I bought some of that capzaicin cream recently for arthritis pain - put it on my neck and it helped.


----------



## fffarmergirl

You drink it for your knees, Veggiecanner?


----------



## Cliff

fffarmergirl, have you tried eliminating gluten?


----------



## Guest

fffarmergirl said:


> You drink it for your knees, Veggiecanner?


Yes, it is an anti-inflammatory.
I spent years working in the flea markets down in Ca. Hours working on the tarmack killed my joints.
The cayenne works well. parsely tea helps too. Although i think that is for water retention.
Best thing is i can grow both in my garden.


----------



## fffarmergirl

I haven't tried it, Cliff - it sounds sooooooo difficult. How could I have my morning whole grain toast with coffee?


----------



## sss3

Tried and it works. Started sneezing right away. Don't drink coffee so put in water.


----------



## Narshalla

I used hot chocolate, lol! Wonderful, but this is only day two, so I don't know if it works yet.


----------



## fffarmergirl

Just wanted to give a little update on my cayenne pepper experiment.

Ragweed is out in full force (BTW - did you know the pretty yellow flowers are goldenrod, not ragweed? Ragweed is hiding out with them, inconspicously, and it has little green flowers.)

The cayenne pepper was doing a great job on my sinuses until the ragweed bloomed and I decided to start making dried flower arrangements. I've been going out every morning and picking flowers, and the sinus headaches had started up again.

I read that if you make a tea out of ragweed, it will take care of the problem. I started doing it yesterday - I just added some ragweed to my coffee and cayenne in the morning. It took care of the headache yesterday and I spent most of the day outdoors and I'm still feeling fine. I just had some more and I'm going out to pick some more flowers now.

It tastes OK in the coffee because coffee is bitter and so is ragweed. I tried it in some chicken broth and it was disgusting.


----------



## Narshalla

I just checked the calendar, it's been 13 days of using cayenne.

So far, instead of getting a headache ever other day, I'n down to every fourth day, give or take.

Also, I had a migraine on day2, but haven't had another until today. I am marginally functional, because OTC pain pills are doing some good, which is not the norm.


----------



## HeelSpur

wow, I'm trying this right now, yall must be tougher than I am
my throat is on fire. Been looking for an alterative to Flunisolide
that my doc has me on. What do you put the fire out with!


----------



## Chixarecute

Dairy products cut the fire - always heard to drink milk instead of water if you ate something too hot.


----------



## HeelSpur

I switched to mixing it in with yogurt, takes a little of the edge off,
but now it lights up the other end.........ouch.........


----------



## Saffron

Cayenne Tincture works as well.

Cayenne Tincture is also used for chest pains - in place of Nitroglycerin - and as a preventative.

Taking a few drops of the Tincture each morning in a glass of water keeps the chest pains and headaches at bay.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Veeeerrrrryyyy innnnnnnnterestingggggg. I think I will try this. DH will think I am crazy. Nothing new there.


----------



## InvalidID

I'm glad to see this thread. I've been telling people about cayenne (anyone that will listen and most who wont) for awhile now. Works great on my headaches! I'm a little more hardcore about it, I just take a few spoonfuls and eat it...


----------

